# Pigeons not flying.



## anakat (Aug 10, 2007)

So I am letting my pigeons onto my back porch for flight time. I'm really new to pigeons, as I stated in my other thread, just got these guys this week. Anyway, they aren't flying around the porch when I allow them to...least hardly at all or only if I get near them (they are skittish so far). Is this normal? They are German Owls. Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

They may not feel relaxed enough yet to fly around, or perhaps their wings have been clipped and aren't grown out fully. Give them awhile to settle in and hopefully they'll be up and about in no time. I believe they are similar to Satinettes, and my Sats don't fly much at all, preferring to be on the ground mostly or in a low nesting box. Don't know if this is typical of all Sats or if mine are just lazy.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

My living room doves won't fly either when they get their time out of the cage. They will come out of their cages and go roost on the bookcase and stay there forever. They might just be lazy 

Reti


----------



## stuart (Jan 13, 2008)

do you keep your doves and pigeons inside??


----------



## AngelsWingsloft (Dec 24, 2008)

*owls*

german owls dont fly they r droppers for racing homers to get them down from the sky ,,


----------

